# Firenze GL2000, are they all junk?



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

So I've been searching for a road bike on craigslist mainly to commute to class but also to use for some exercise. This is my first bike buy and I'm unsure how much I'll really use it so that's why my budget is so low (at most $150). 

I know I cant expect much in this price range but I've been stalking craigslist for a while and recently I found this 

Italian Road Bike, 12 Speed,58cm Frame, Good Condition!

So doing a little googling tells me that a lot of these bikes were given away with appliances in a promotion as they didn't actually meet safety standards and were pretty much junk. My question is were all bikes of these types crap, or are there some decent quality ones made as well? I intend to inspect the bike for functionality/apparent condition before buying but is there anything in particular I should look out for? 

Thanks


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I dunno, to me that's a $50 bike, but I don't know what the used market is like in the Gainesville area. Here, I could probably find something like that in the swap shop at the town dump---seriously. People don't want to have the hassle of selling old stuff they don't want, they take perfectly serviceable items to the swap shop. I've seen old road bikes there. Even some mid-level Schwinns from the 80s.

I think he's asking a bit much, but like I said, I don't know that market, so YMMV.


----------



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

Yea from what I've seen watching craigslist for a few weeks it seems most older road bikes don't go for much less than 100$ around here unless they need some serious work. I suppose I'll go check it out and maybe haggle a bit if it seems to be sturdy enough.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

60-80.00 bike here unless very very clean and not scratched up. In fact if in very good condition [which does not seem to be the case here] that price is not bad. Especially with new tires and chain. If it has steel rims and you will ride it ever or get caught in the rain I suggest you pass. In fact a cheap MTN bike might suit better is water is involved, IMO.


----------



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm assuming the concern with steel rims is rust, do mountain bikes not have steel rims typically? How can I identify if the rims are steel or not?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Juddy said:


> I'm assuming the concern with steel rims is rust, do mountain bikes not have steel rims typically? How can I identify if the rims are steel or not?



Rust would help performance, I am saying wet chrome steel rims may as well be greased.

How do you identify anything as being ferrous metal? Stick a magnet on it.


----------



## cycle mike (Jul 5, 2013)

some quick googling and i found out its pretty much crap even when new. Turns out they were taiwanese bikes given away as promotional items in the USA. Heres a link for more info.

Firenze--old bike, is it authentic?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

cycle mike said:


> some quick googling and i found out its pretty much crap even when new.



Probably should spent the extra $15.00 and get the Atala . . .


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

that bike is a POS. 

run, don't walk away...


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Won't address that particular bike, but out of curiosity, how tall are you? Do you know what size you need?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I would personally stay away from that bike, it was low end bike back in the 60's and parts are very scarce not to mention poor reliability. 

I would probably up your money to about $350, you have a couple of good bikes in that price in your area, (not sure of fit but going by the Firenza size) you have this one: Vintage Centurion Elite RS

There is this bike too that's less than the one above I showed you but I think it's one size too small?: Nishiki road bike PRICE CUT

And this bike is nice one too: VINTAGE Bridgestone Road/race Bike, 62cm

All three of those bikes I mentioned were very reliable bikes in their day and were great riding bikes on top of it.

I would ride all three to see which one fits and works the best then make an offer of about 20 to 25% less than the asking price and let them counter and see where they're. Don't forget that with any used bike it may need some things to get it into idea riding condition so allow some money for tires, tubes, water bottles and cages, seat bag, flat repair kit, pump, maybe a tune up which might entail chain, gears, and cables. While you're paying the guy make sure you get all the gear he has for the bike, some will have bottle cages, spare tube and or tires, seat bag with stuff, maybe even the original paperwork, so ask if they have any extra stuff that went with the bike, you never know what they might have and turn over to you.


----------



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

aureliajulia said:


> Won't address that particular bike, but out of curiosity, how tall are you? Do you know what size you need?


Im about 6' and 1/2 inch.

Thanks Froze, I'll look into those bikes, I actually contacted the guy selling the Nishiki a few weeks ago, its a 56 cm frame. Based on online calculators I've found im looking for something between 57 and 61 cm. But I'm not certain how accurate that really or how far out of that range I want to go. Of course I'll have to ride any bike and get a feel for it but thats how I've been narrowing my search down so far.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Juddy said:


> Im about 6' and 1/2 inch.
> 
> Thanks Froze, I'll look into those bikes, I actually contacted the guy selling the Nishiki a few weeks ago, its a 56 cm frame. Based on online calculators I've found im looking for something between 57 and 61 cm. But I'm not certain how accurate that really or how far out of that range I want to go. Of course I'll have to ride any bike and get a feel for it but thats how I've been narrowing my search down so far.


Then either the Centurion or the Bridgestone would fit for sure. Both of those bikes were very nice bikes in their day, the Bridgestone was probably designed by Grant Petersen of the Rivendell bike fame, and should have came with Shimano 600 which was real good stuff (assuming someone didn't swap the 600 out with something less). You can read a bit more about the Bridgestone here: Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue 1986 Bridgestone 500 And you can read this forum discussion about the Bridgestone: 1986 Bridgestone 500

The Centurion RS is another fine bike, you can read about the specs here: Centurion Bicycles 1984 Catalogue And this forum discussion: centurion Elite Rs


----------



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

So, bit of an update. Went to see the Centurion Elite RS, turns out the guy is running a small bike shop out of a storage unit. He was really helpful and I spent an hour or so talking to him and he seems really genuine. He offers free maintenance indefinitely on his bikes which is pretty appealing knowing how quick upkeep costs can add up if something were to go wrong, although he did say he doesn't negotiate prices so I'd probably end up paying the 350. The bike seemed to fit pretty well, and I could have lowered the seat a fair amount so I'd say the 500 would likely be a good fit too. 

But I'm still a little conflicted. While the Bridgestone is appealing for its lower price, having regular maintenance for little to no cost is a pretty nice safety net as far as money I'll likely end up spending down the line. I'm just hesitant to spend 350 on something that I may fizzle out on, although I suppose I would be able to make a fair chunk of my money back flipping the bike if I keep it in good shape, if I were to lose interest.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Juddy said:


> He offers free maintenance indefinitely on his bikes which is pretty appealing knowing how quick upkeep costs can add up if something were to go wrong...
> 
> ...having regular maintenance for little to no cost is a pretty nice safety net as far as money I'll likely end up spending down the line.


You may want to get some clarification on just what "maintenance" is included. To me, maintenance means lubing, adjusting - not replacing parts as they wear. That would be at an additional cost.

If the sellers interpretation is close to mine, IMO it's not much of a perk. You could learn to do those things yourself. 

What's important is to make certain whatever bike you choose_ fits well_. If you get it wrong, that's something that can't be remedied, and you'll likely pay more in the long run reselling, then purchasing another bike. 

Consider asking a seller to bring the bike of interest to an LBS for a standard fitting (or even sizing assessment). The charge, if any, should be minimal.


----------



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

Yea it was maintenance rather than parts that would be free. As far as doing my own maintenance, can I get away with YouTube for most things? I'd be starting from scratch scratch and I'd hate to break something


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Juddy said:


> Yea it was maintenance rather than parts that would be free. As far as doing my own maintenance, can I get away with YouTube for most things? I'd be starting from scratch scratch and I'd hate to break something.


IMO/E you'd be hard pressed to break something lubing and adjusting.

YouTube is a good resource, as is this and other forums. Google is your friend. 

I'm thinking given your location there may be co-ops nearby - another good resource. Maybe even to check out some bikes.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Juddy said:


> So, bit of an update. Went to see the Centurion Elite RS, turns out the guy is running a small bike shop out of a storage unit. He was really helpful and I spent an hour or so talking to him and he seems really genuine. He offers free maintenance indefinitely on his bikes which is pretty appealing knowing how quick upkeep costs can add up if something were to go wrong, although he did say he doesn't negotiate prices so I'd probably end up paying the 350. The bike seemed to fit pretty well, and I could have lowered the seat a fair amount so I'd say the 500 would likely be a good fit too.
> 
> But I'm still a little conflicted. While the Bridgestone is appealing for its lower price, having regular maintenance for little to no cost is a pretty nice safety net as far as money I'll likely end up spending down the line. I'm just hesitant to spend 350 on something that I may fizzle out on, although I suppose I would be able to make a fair chunk of my money back flipping the bike if I keep it in good shape, if I were to lose interest.


Free maintenance of course doesn't mean free parts, just the labor to perform routine maintenance, which is cool. A guy working out of a storage unit means too that he may not be there long, he could pack up and leave at a moments notice and there goes your free maintenance for life.

Both bikes are really good bikes, if the one bike is in better condition then the other and they both fit I would go with the better condition bike because that one will have been treated better by the previous owners and thus potential problems should be fewer; a decision only you can make.


----------



## Juddy (Oct 6, 2015)

I still havent seen the Bridgestone in person either, its a two hour drive and I'd hate to spend the gas going out there without being certain about the bike. 



PJ352 said:


> I'm thinking given your location there may be co-ops nearby - another good resource. Maybe even to check out some bikes.


I do live in a pretty big college town, how do I go about finding a co-op? I havent used anything like that before.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Juddy said:


> I still havent seen the Bridgestone in person either, its a two hour drive and I'd hate to spend the gas going out there without being certain about the bike.


I agree. Unless you lived in rural America, I don't see a two hour drive as necessary.




Juddy said:


> I do live in a pretty big college town, how do I go about finding a co-op? I havent used anything like that before.


Ask around campus and LBS's. I did a quick search and didn't find anything, but that might just mean your co-ops don't have websites.


----------



## Manny87 (Oct 31, 2015)

I honestly think that if you are simply using it for commuting to campus then you won't be able to tell the difference between a good bike and a poor bike. I see it hard to spend $400+ on a bike just to see if it interests you or not. Amazon sells plenty of bikes around the $200 range and some,have great reviews. Maybe just try one of those. A year or two down the road, if you like the sport, sell it for $100 and buy a nice and well fitted bike.


----------

